# The Japan Bridge/La Defense France



## JRE313 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is a HDR 32 Bit Channel from Photomatix. Enjoy!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Remarkably, an hdr that I like, is well done and sees appropriate - very, very nice.

I assume the Renasissance Hotel sign is a reflection?


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 4, 2014)

Really nice. Love the lines....


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 4, 2014)

Just draws you right down the bridge great colors as well


----------



## binga63 (Jan 6, 2014)

beautifully done


----------



## weags77 (Jan 6, 2014)

Really nice! At first I wanted that hotel sign gone but the more I look at it , I like it as a reference point for my eyes to go back to and beginning the tunnel all over again.


----------

